# Mummy, Daddy Pick My Pooooooo Up.



## Wooie1958 (May 31, 2019)

Liking the new signs we are seeing here in France.  


Up to now they seem to be working.


----------



## Clunegapyears (May 31, 2019)

Love the fact that the French so unused to picking up poo, that they have to include diagrams to tell people how to do it!


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (May 31, 2019)

Clunegapyears said:


> Love the fact that the French so unused to picking up poo, that they have to include diagrams to tell people how to do it!



Well the diagram(not the message) is saying the dog should not be shitting at all.


----------



## Deneb (May 31, 2019)

Hopefully it won't end up like here where little plastic bags of poo are left hanging from every tree, bush, fence and stile gate latch or just placed on the ground in the middle of footpaths and left to rot for eternity. The British are obviously so stupid that they think this is preferable to kicking the poo into the undergrowth and leaving it to decompose naturally if they're too lazy to actually carry the little bags to a bloody bin!


----------



## RichardHelen262 (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Tezza33 (May 31, 2019)

nicholsong said:


> Well the diagram(not the message) is saying the dog should not be shitting at all.



My dog cannot read English so the instructions in French would be lost to her,  she would just ignore the diagram


The same diagram is on a lot of  signs here but it is followed by telling you to pick it up if your dog fouls the grass, you cannot stop a dog doing it


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (May 31, 2019)

runnach said:


> about three year ago when at Mrs R's house near Poitiers, middle age daughter along with her elderly mother were heading to their allotment, with dog in tow. Dog stops at drive entrance, drops his load, then carries on, so do both ladies. They actually looked at the steaming load and walked on.
> 
> Mrs R shouted at them, they ignored and carried on. She knew them, they lived in one of her grannies old houses just off village square. Mrs R then grabbed a bag and picked up the steaming load, then off to their house, where to steaming load was deposited on their door step.
> 
> You gotta fight poo with poo. :dog:



The other trick is to wait till the offenders are indoors. Place the poo wrapped in newspaper on the doorstep, light the paper, ring the bell and run. Immediate reaction on opening door is to stamp out the fire. 

Job done.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (May 31, 2019)

Deneb said:


> Hopefully it won't end up like here where little plastic bags of poo are left hanging from every tree, bush, fence and stile gate latch or just placed on the ground in the middle of footpaths and left to rot for eternity. The British are obviously so stupid that they think this is preferable to kicking the poo into the undergrowth and leaving it to decompose naturally if they're too lazy to actually carry the little bags to a bloody bin!



Except of course for those of us who pick up the bag on the way back, take it home & bin it.

I have seen 2 ignorant sods pick up bags &

Chuck it into a field of sheep
Kick it into the ditch

Both of them were neighbours of mine & knew i walked that way multiple times a day.


----------



## korky (May 31, 2019)

Deneb said:


> Hopefully it won't end up like here where little plastic bags of poo are left hanging from every tree, bush, fence and stile gate latch or just placed on the ground in the middle of footpaths and left to rot for eternity. The British are obviously so stupid that they think this is preferable to kicking the poo into the undergrowth and leaving it to decompose naturally if they're too lazy to actually carry the little bags to a bloody bin!



Totally agree.I walked from Bakewell,through Chatsworth,down the Derwent to Matlock a few weeks back and there were poo bags dumped everywhere.
Four bags all placed together at the foot of a tree.Mindless copycat dumping. What did they think was going to happen, some kind of organised collection?
You would think any fellow human beings who had made the effort to get out into such beautiful countryside must appreciate it fully, and yet they don't see the wrong in this.The National Trust are now advising to kick it into the undergrowth rather than bag it and leave it.

On a related note,you can get right off the beaten track into the wilds of the Peaks and some fellow hiker will have tossed a drinks can down or a crisp packet.I just don't understand it.


----------



## maingate (May 31, 2019)

korky said:


> Totally agree.I walked from Bakewell,through Chatsworth,down the Derwent to Matlock a few weeks back and there were poo bags dumped everywhere.
> Four bags all placed together at the foot of a tree.Mindless copycat dumping. What did they think was going to happen, some kind of organised collection?
> You would think any fellow human beings who had made the effort to get out into such beautiful countryside must appreciate it fully, and yet they don't see the wrong in this.*The National Trust are now advising to kick it into the undergrowth rather than bag it and leave it.*
> 
> On a related note,you can get right off the beaten track into the wilds of the Peaks and some fellow hiker will have tossed a drinks can down or a crisp packet.I just don't understand it.



I have been doing that for a long time. I carry a walking stick (more like a pole cut from a tree) and flick the pile into the undergrowth. We still carry bags for the occasions where that is not feasible but have cut right down on using plastic bags.


----------



## Jo001 (May 31, 2019)

maingate said:


> I have been doing that for a long time. I carry a walking stick (more like a pole cut from a tree) and flick the pile into the undergrowth. We still carry bags for the occasions where that is not feasible but have cut right down on using plastic bags.



I have been reading a lot about poo bags recently (welcome to my rock'n'roll lifestyle) and the biodegradable ones apparently need an aerobic (oxygenated) environment to break down. As the majority end up in landfill, that doesnt happen. But even those that do go in an oxygenated environment only break down into microplastic pieces which is arguably worse for the environment. So the 'flick with a stick' approach is far more environmentally friendly.


----------



## Deleted member 11999 (May 31, 2019)

I’m on a campsite at St Hilaire de Riez at the moment with Poppy and as a dog owner was given a roll of poo bags as I checked in


----------



## Tezza33 (May 31, 2019)

Sharon the Cat said:


> Except of course for those of us who pick up the bag on the way back, take it home & bin it.
> 
> .


If I am walking a distance and turning around to come back as I do regularly on a cycle track near me I bag it and pick it up on the way back, quite a few times it has vanished so I presume another dog owner has picked it up and disposed of it (I do this myself if I see one on my return leg)
 unless it was nicholsong who took it to wrap in newspaper


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 1, 2019)

Never seen anyone in France picking dog litter up.


----------



## redhand (Jun 1, 2019)

phillybarbour said:


> Never seen anyone in France picking dog litter up.



It would require an AK47 dirty mingers the lot of them.
Now the good habitants of Cadiz on the other hand amazed me, all of them that we saw would carry a little bottle of disenfectant to spray on the area where their dog had a pee !


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Jun 1, 2019)

redhand said:


> It would require an AK47 dirty mingers the lot of them.
> Now the good habitants of Cadiz on the other hand amazed me, all of them that we saw would carry a little bottle of disenfectant to spray on the area where their dog had a pee !



Not too onerous if one's dog is a bitch, but imagine having to spray at every post one's dog sprayed to mark it.


----------



## tugboat (Jun 1, 2019)

Sharon the Cat said:


> Except of course for those of us who pick up the bag on the way back, take it home & bin it.
> 
> I have seen 2 ignorant sods pick up bags &
> 
> ...



2 good reasons not to leave bags lying around, then.

I don't find it onerous to pick up after my dog and carry it round a full walk until I find a bin or take it home.

It's part of being a responsible dog owner.


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 2, 2019)

*Job for Harry Lime*

AKA .....
The Turd Man (Irish accent) !


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jun 2, 2019)

tugboat said:


> 2 good reasons not to leave bags lying around, then.
> 
> I don't find it onerous to pick up after my dog and carry it round a full walk until I find a bin or take it home.
> 
> It's part of being a responsible dog owner.



If in a strange area I will take it with me.

I live in a very small rural community, where my dogs & I are well known & there are no dumped poo bags. I often leave a lead with it to show that I am returning.


----------

